# Where to get wheels built?



## Twenty Inch (17 Aug 2007)

Hi guys

I've got a SJS Cycles frame in the cellar that I intend to build into a fixed (one day).

Who's good for building wheels? And how much should I pay?

Or: does anyone have a fixed rear to sell me?

And: what are those little adapter things that fit the dropouts called to stop the wheel being pulled forward?


----------



## christian dieu (17 Aug 2007)

Used to see some well priced Ambrosio fixed wheels on Ebay (just over £100 the pair I think)
And are you thinking of "chain tugs" to keep the wheel in place or something more delicate?


----------



## Twenty Inch (17 Aug 2007)

Hi 

Thanks for the reply. The chain tugs are for rear-facing dropouts. As my frame is a road frame it has forward-facing dropouts. There's some sort of adapter that fits over the dropout and hold the wheel in place, specifically for forward-facing dropouts. If anyone knows, I'd be grateful.

TI


----------



## smiorgan (17 Aug 2007)

Wheel building - local bike shop. Mine did it for 15 quid plus materials - even gave me a discount because I'd bought a lot of spokes

Or you can get a wheelset online, a lot of places will give you a good deal. I have bought a wheelbuild from on-one and it's been fine. Goldtec will do the same - the hubs are pricey but apparently good value, their wheelbuild package looks like good value

For a chaintug for forward-facing dropouts - you might kludge something out of a BMX tug by filing down the tab on the inside. Someone linked on the fixiefaqs wiki managed to get an on-one chaintug to work. Other than that there were old cyclo chaintugs - chap on the C+ forum had one and had a picture of it - got from a jumble sale apparently. (edit - not the most helpful comment, sorry)

I didn't need one for an old raleigh with good tracknuts and a decent spanner (although I fretted about whether I would need one before I started riding the bike) - just be religeous about watching the chain tension


----------



## MichaelM (17 Aug 2007)

LBS or Goldtech do nice hubs and build wheels.


----------



## romans (20 Aug 2007)

Build your own! I do and it is not difficult once one has been on a course. A one day course will suffice for simple two and three cross. If you wish more info email me 'cos I don't get to my PC every day. I use Ambrosia hubs at £50/pair - excellent.


----------



## Twenty Inch (21 Aug 2007)

Mmm.

I used to wheel build down in the local community workshop. It was all a bit hit and miss with the spoke length though, and hubs were usually whatever was lying around and looked good. 

Perhaps you're right. Except that I don't have a wheel jig or decent spoke keys, and don't want to buy them for a one-off. Are there any shortcuts?

(Thinks - how can I persuade SWMBO that we "need" a wheel-jig?)


----------



## Pottsy (24 Aug 2007)

Where abouts are you?

I got mine built by Condor cycles in London. Mavic Open Pro rims on Goldtec hubs.


----------



## FLYINGGATER (11 Sep 2018)

Twenty Inch said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I've got a SJS Cycles frame in the cellar that I intend to build into a fixed (one day).
> 
> ...



What size hubs does your frame take? I’ve got a couple of wheels in the loft. The little adaptor things are called tug pulls. Back in the day we didn’t use them. I guess they make chain adjustment easier but I’ve never bothered with them.


----------



## carpenter (10 Jan 2019)

If you are near Diss (Norfolk), Madgetts are superb (and not just for wheel building  )

http://www.madgettscycles.co.uk/cycle-wheel-building

(not associated with them in any way other than satisfied customer)


----------



## fossala (10 Jan 2019)

FLYINGGATER said:


> What size hubs does your frame take? I’ve got a couple of wheels in the loft. The little adaptor things are called tug pulls. Back in the day we didn’t use them. I guess they make chain adjustment easier but I’ve never bothered with them.


This thread is 11 years old...


----------



## carpenter (10 Jan 2019)

whoops


----------

